# UFC 193 Rhonda Rousey Vs Holly Holm



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's to good fights, and a great environment of friends and family. I like both Rhonda and Holly so hoping for a looooong battle. Peace to you and yours.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope Rousey kicks her fucking ass in the first 30 seconds with her arm bar.

And then I'd like to see her kick Floyd Mayweather's woman-beating fucking ass.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 14, 2015)

What an ass whooping by holly. She beat her down bad.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 14, 2015)

That was crazy shit. Hard core ass kicking right there.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 14, 2015)

Rousy needed to realize she was outclassed on the feet and go for the takedown, but she got ktfo that's that


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 14, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Rousy needed to realize she was outclassed on the feet and go for the takedown, but she got ktfo that's that


Why didn't she do that? Im still stunned.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 15, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Why didn't she do that? Im still stunned.


Because she believes her own hype. She felt that holly was the ultimate challenge in the stand up game. and going face to face all the time and beating her would make her the best of the best. 

People complained that ronda was one dimensional and even fighters claimed her stand up was rubbish. Difference is she charged at them and they couldn't cope, she then in turn believed her own hype and got smashed. Fight after fight she may of rushed well but still got caught. 

Holly made her play cat and mouse and showed everyone how one dimensional she is. 

We all know that ufc will give her a rematch. She is one of the faces of the ufc.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 15, 2015)

What I really want to know is. Why was ronda being suck a dick towards holly. Getting in her face and shouting stuff at her and refusing to touch gloves.

From everything I have seen holly has been very humble. Not saying a nasty thing to say.

Maybe it was fear.

Just seen her in the weigh in, in full. She is on edge, maybe fear or maybe because holm put her arms up. Doesn't like the fact that she is nice lol. 

Even still that's no reason to be a bitch and refuse to touch gloves


----------



## oldtimer54 (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that they're not showing the actual knockout on ESPN...they are showing film footage of the fight right up to the knockout and then still photos of the actual kick....what's up ESPN ?


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow! Holly whooped her bad!


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I hope Rousey kicks her fucking ass in the first 30 seconds with her arm bar.
> 
> And then I'd like to see her kick Floyd Mayweather's woman-beating fucking ass.


So much for Rhonda winning.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

@charface What did you think of that ass beating?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Nov 15, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> So much for Rhonda winning.


Yeah, I watched that with friends last night. What a head kick.

I guess it doesn't matter how big and bad someone is. They can still get beat.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 15, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> Has anyone noticed that they're not showing the actual knockout on ESPN...they are showing film footage of the fight right up to the knockout and then still photos of the actual kick....what's up ESPN ?


There are a few up on YouTube plus 1 really bad version but shows the full fight.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 15, 2015)

Pretty sure Holly wins the rematch to Ronda. Holly may loose to other fighters, but she will knock out Ronda every time they fight.


----------



## charface (Nov 15, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> @charface What did you think of that ass beating?


She did a great job. I was pretty wrong. lol


----------



## charface (Nov 15, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Why didn't she do that? Im still stunned.


I didn't watch the full fight, but sometimes you meet someone you cant take down that is better at standup.
Worse feeling in the world. lol

Also your emotions can take over and you get it in your own head that, FUCK IT LETS BANG BITCH!

Either way, lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2015)

charface said:


> I didn't watch the full fight, but sometimes you meet someone you cant take down that is better at standup.
> Worse feeling in the world. lol
> 
> Also your emotions can take over and you get it in your own head that, FUCK IT LETS BANG BITCH!
> ...


Didnt she take her down tho ? I know they were on the ground at one point and Holmes got a takedown too, I only remember rousy even attempting a takedown like 1 time if she would have grabbed a hold of her after rushing her it might have been a different story but she didn't... also Holmes just looked much bigger and fuckin jacked for a female, like the kind of female on steroids


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Didnt she take her down tho ? I know they were on the ground at one point and Holmes got a takedown too, I only remember rousy even attempting a takedown like 1 time if she would have grabbed a hold of her after rushing her it might have been a different story but she didn't... also Holmes just looked much bigger and fuckin jacked for a female, like the kind of female on steroids


She thought she could beat Holly at her own game, striking. Rhonda deserves that beating and alot of people are loving it right now. She is a narcissist.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 15, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> Has anyone noticed that they're not showing the actual knockout on ESPN...they are showing film footage of the fight right up to the knockout and then still photos of the actual kick....what's up ESPN ?






I'm thinking its because it was a PPV and they have to wait a few days.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not really a fan of women fighting but I can't wait to see this..Rousey needed a beatdown like this...humble her and slow down the " she could kick most men's ass" nonsense.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'm not really a fan of women fighting but I can't wait to see this..Rousey needed a beatdown like this...humble her and slow down the " she could kick most men's ass" nonsense.


No kidding, she is on record saying she could beat Cain Velasquez, former heavy weight champ. Lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2015)

charface said:


> , FUCK IT LETS BANG BITCH!


LET ME BANG BRO!


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 15, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty sure Holly wins the rematch to Ronda. Holly may loose to other fighters, but she will knock out Ronda every time they fight.


Next fight could go either way tbh. Ronda now knows she can't stand and trade with her. The game plan would be takedowns and try and make her submit. Holly seems to have above average takedown defence and a good knack of getting back up. Holly could use that and try and ko her on the way in. 

Either way she will make ronda one dimensional. 
She should have to face 1 or 2 challengers before ronda too.


----------



## charface (Nov 15, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> LET ME BANG BRO!


Lol, That was beautiful


----------



## bearkat42 (Nov 15, 2015)

I heard them say on Sportscenter this morning that the rematch will probably be in July.


----------



## charface (Nov 15, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Next fight could go either way tbh. Ronda now knows she can't stand and trade with her. The game plan would be takedowns and try and make her submit. Holly seems to have above average takedown defence and a good knack of getting back up. Holly could use that and try and ko her on the way in.
> 
> Either way she will make Rhonda one dimensional.
> She should have to face 1 or 2 challengers before Rhonda too.


I hate to be a game planner but here goes.
Rhonda needs to walk her down, put her against the cage and grind for a round or two to gas
her all the while going for the takedown.

Stand up cardio is different than grappling endurance.
Just like I count on Rhonda not becoming a great striker anytime soon
I count on the striker fading after 10 minutes of grappling against the cage.
Also its hard to kick while against the cage.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 15, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Next fight could go either way tbh. Ronda now knows she can't stand and trade with her. The game plan would be takedowns and try and make her submit. Holly seems to have above average takedown defence and a good knack of getting back up. Holly could use that and try and ko her on the way in.
> 
> Either way she will make ronda one dimensional.
> She should have to face 1 or 2 challengers before ronda too.


To me looked like Dana was pretty devastated, and the talk of rematch was pretty import to fast track. I think we all were a bit stunned. When Ronda was eating straight rights in round 1, it was like what the fuck? Then round 2 was like, holy fucking shit!!!!


----------



## charface (Nov 15, 2015)

Dana will love it soon.
This rematch will be soooooo overhyped. money


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I heard them say on Sportscenter this morning that the rematch will probably be in July.


I think that might change. Rhonda planned on winning and was going to take a break and Do small movie roles and stuff. I don't see her waiting until July to fight again. This loss is already eating her alive, i bet.


----------



## haulinbass (Nov 15, 2015)

Her jaw is broken in three places and wired shut for two months, i doubt she fights anytime soon


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Nov 15, 2015)

haulinbass said:


> Her jaw is broken in three places and wired shut for two months, i doubt she fights anytime soon


They confirmed her jaw broken?

http://fansided.com/2015/11/15/ronda-rousey-jaw-not-broken/


----------



## Zagon (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyway, can You see her coming back after she lost so definitely? Credit to Holm, she just followed the plan and executed it well making Rousey look like a rookie. And then this kick.. Holly looked ripped too, surely trained hard while Ronda was busy outside gym.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Last female fighter I saw that ripped was cyborg...we all know how that turned out


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Obviously not proof but funny video, and let's not forget she has been linked to a company that gives PEDs to athletes


----------



## zchopper420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Last female fighter I saw that ripped was cyborg...we all know how that turned out


Holy mouse knuckle Lol take a look at her on the scale the on fight night. She cuts a lot of weight witch made her look extra shredded at weigh inns.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Bully beatdown is fake they're all actors.


Huh? That was a epusode of TUF


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 22, 2015)

Bublonichronic said:


> Huh? That was a epusode of TUF


Ahh! Forgive me I'm smoking some loud. Well anyway, in case you didn't know, it is. I must have clicked on it after the video stopped.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2015)

That is fuckin disgusting, She's gotta have the ugliest pussy In the Country.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 26, 2015)

Is Dana White saying anything yet about who and when Holly Holm will fight next?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Dec 6, 2015)

RickyBobby26 said:


> Is Dana White saying anything yet about who and when Holly Holm will fight next?


Yes dana white says they will rematch next year. Go Holly.


----------

